# about to buy a logan 1955 lathe what to look for ? what should i know ?



## Bigrich954 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am trying to  buy a lathe some one is selling a logan 1955 what a fair price for one ?

How do i check it out ?

looking for info im a newbie


----------



## RandyM (May 1, 2014)

Here is a good starting point. Should answer a few of your questions. Hope this helps.


----------



## ezduzit (May 1, 2014)

Check for bed wear. Make sure it comes with tooling. Price depends on condition and tooling.


----------



## Franklyn (May 8, 2014)

Bring a dial indicator, turn a piece of 12 inch long 1.0-.75 diameter rod, place indicator on the carriage check run out as you run the indicator tip along the long axis of the turned rod. If the rod shows a taper, the bed could be worn(costly to fix) or headstock/tailstock is not aligned(fixable).
Place some 3/4 drill rod in the chuck and check the run out at 1, 2, 3 and 4 inches. Is the rod spinning concentric with the chuck?  If it doesn't the jaws or scroll mechanism may be worn. Check also the concentricity of the chuck itself with the dial and compare it to the readings of the drill rod.  
If you can post some pictures, many on this site will give your expert insight on your potential future purchase.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 20, 2014)

Well,  let's hear the rest of the story??

Scruffy


----------

